# completely removing wine



## stvnbrkbck (Feb 25, 2009)

hi!

OS: linux, ubuntu 8.10

im tryin to completely remove wine for a clean instalation, i go on terminal

```
sudo apt-get remove wine
```
, everything goes "well" but when i look the programs i installed with wine, still there, i.e, autocad, Dream Aquarium etc appear in wine, even after removin wine from my pc, im tring to remove all the files but i dont know how to do this. 

any idea? Thx


----------



## mr.computer (Oct 5, 2008)

whats happening is for some reason it looks like it is still there but if you try clicking on the program the program probaly won't popup tgis happened to me before


----------



## Rome5 (Nov 25, 2008)

The left over programs won't run because Wine has been removed. For future reference, Wine has it's own uninstaller which will remove the 'left overs' for you.

If you want to get rid of the shortcuts, open a terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal) and run alacarte

```
# [color=red]alacarte[/color]
```
It's a menu editor and you can remove the program links no longer in use.


----------



## stvnbrkbck (Feb 25, 2009)

Rome5 said:


> The left over programs won't run because Wine has been removed. For future reference, Wine has it's own uninstaller which will remove the 'left overs' for you.
> 
> If you want to get rid of the shortcuts, open a terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal) and run alacarte
> 
> ...


----------

